# A few of my friend's GT-R



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Some of my friends went to meet up at Cars & Coffee this Sat
morning. Here are a few pics of thier cars by themselves. A few
of the guys you might know. I really love the R33 with the fat
arse, looks so good in the flesh. All of them used to live in Japan,
I do not know the guy with the yellow R34 though.




























not a GT-R but still a nice car


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Few familiar cars there! :smokin: 

Nice pix


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

I see Tim is still polishing 

Is that other BB R34 Josh's ?

They look great out there together in the sun.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Yes, that is Josh's R34. I wish we had sun here.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

The Yellow R34...wow


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Loving the rims on the yellow GTR. Those are TE37's right? Anyone know what size and specs for those rims are?


----------



## Sean (Aug 16, 2005)

The Zed and the 33 wow wow wow!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

are the 33 rear arches extentions, or rolled? look awesome!

mook


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

Stunning cars.
All of them look amazing!!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

hyrev-i'm assuming you have brought the purpl gtr that is/was beans?


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

Nice:thumbsup:


----------



## Joeingo (May 11, 2006)

isn't that yellow r34 in the sport compact car ultimate street car contest this year?


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

Lovely cars  










Which wheels are those? Keep thinking they're BBS' but they seem to have a lot more dish than I remember!


----------



## vipv35 (May 21, 2007)

work vs-xx


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

cheers!


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

the rear are 18X13 IIRC with 335/30 rubber - ouch!!


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

hyrev said:


> the rear are 18X13 IIRC with 335/30 rubber - ouch!!


Yikes! 
Lovely wheels though, almost exactly what I had in mind whilst looking at the BBS LM forged ones but they've got a nicer dish to them, which might work with my car. Finding new wheels is a nightmare!

Lovely cars all of them, 350's not to my tastes externally I must admit but the paint's cool. What's it had done to it beyond aesthetics? Looks ripe for a sneaky turbo kit if it hasn't already


----------



## JOSHMELE (Dec 27, 2004)

*BEAST LOVE*



hyrev said:


> Yes, that is Josh's R34. I wish we had sun here.



Yes, it was some lovely weather indeed. Jacko is driving the yellow Vspec and he is a very cool/nice guy, his car _is_ the 34 on the cover of SCC and featured in the shootout. He brought me to a Japanese tuner friend of his in Southern CA to have my car tuned and modified with BIGGER and BETTERS.

It was our (Tim and I) first time at 'cars and coffe' and we shot through traffic on the way there turning heads and getting our picture taken by the lookie-lews whenever we were going slow enough.

It was great to see Tony again and we met a lot of new friends that share our love for the beast.

-Josh


----------



## legalr33 (Aug 9, 2004)

DarkChild said:


> Loving the rims on the yellow GTR. Those are TE37's right? Anyone know what size and specs for those rims are?


Hey guys.

Thanks for all the compliments. 

Those are 18x9.5 zero offset, 275/35/18 NT01s. 

I just met Tim, Guy, Tony and Josh that day for the first time. Everyone is really nice and into cars. Its so hard to find GTR owners in the states, and ones that are willing to drive their car and not be garage queens. We did some nice pulls on the freeway. We took all 4 lanes of the freeway. A site to see!

I set Josh up with Aki Fuchigami. Same guy that built/tuned my car, one R33 in the UK, and many others in Japan. He will do Josh right with some tasty mods.

We will try to represent Skylines properly from across the pond. However, UK is representing and has been quite stongly.


----------



## legalr33 (Aug 9, 2004)




----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

very nice guys, very nice. I wish I was there - NOT. I still have to represent here in Japan, maybe next year I will back in the US, but we are trying for Europe. If we do go stateside, I have no idea where we will wind up. Cali is still too expensive, but at least I know I have freinds there.

Do you all have any pics of the other cars there?


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Wouw...never seen a R33 with such an fat ass....


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

^^ Looks like J-Lo. That car has amazing grip, esp with such wide wheels and all that rubber. But IIRC that R is now rwd


----------



## jonsibal (Jun 1, 2005)

cool pics.

I thought the white R34 was Jay's but after a 2nd look, I guess it's a different car.

When are you guys coming back?


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

I was at home with leaky drive shaft seals and shooting aliens in Halo 3 LOL!


----------



## legalr33 (Aug 9, 2004)

Love your engine bay Jay. So nice. 

Maybe some day you'll track your car with us?

Josh is looking for a R34 GTR PowerFC BTW.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

a link with a few pics from the event

click me


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

legalr33 said:


> Love your engine bay Jay. So nice.
> 
> Maybe some day you'll track your car with us?
> 
> Josh is looking for a R34 GTR PowerFC BTW.


There's one for sale here:

PowerFc


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

[/IMG]


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

A few more pics taken by my friend with the fat arse 33


----------



## supdawg79 (Aug 12, 2004)

*Cars and Coffee 9-29*

I was behind the wheel of the red Supra. 
Nice to meet you Josh! Jacko has an amazing setup on his car as well. Tim and I did a pull together, which is at the end of the video. Thanks Tim!

We had a lot of fun that day, and here is some highway footage of our trip to a local breakfast spot:

http://supravideo.vidiac.com/video/d90d7b0c-f4ab-4efc-9a7a-99b900830931.htm


----------



## pitbull (Sep 1, 2006)

wow there is some nice cars there


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

What the hell was that an R34 road block


----------



## jamesskyline153 (May 16, 2006)

whoa!! Those cars seem soo famliar.. haha.. wow.. nice to them again! beautiful!


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

Nice to see Fatass and Tim's car Stateside. 

Sigh.. Reminds me of Nambu, Daifoku, Sakuragicho days...


----------



## legalr33 (Aug 9, 2004)

usagtrpilot said:


> Nice to see Fatass and Tim's car Stateside.
> 
> Sigh.. Reminds me of Nambu, Daifoku, Sakuragicho days...


Oh cool. You know Tony and Tim?

What's your real first name? I'll mention you next time I see them. Probably this weekend.

Tim's car is just gorgeous. One of the nicest with very tasteful mods and exterior.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

top vid.

love the sound of a supra charging


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

legalr33 said:


> Oh cool. You know Tony and Tim?
> 
> What's your real first name? I'll mention you next time I see them. Probably this weekend.
> 
> Tim's car is just gorgeous. One of the nicest with very tasteful mods and exterior.


I'm Mark. 

I know Tony from when I lived in Japan. I've never met Tim in person. Just from the forums. 

Yes. His car is very nice. Very well done, but not overdone.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Mark, remeber Josh as well? He had the silver R33 GT-R then, now he has a BB R34. He always wanted your double carbon fiber blade spoiler. BTW, I also ran into Big-E @ the GT-R Mag meet at FSW. Pretty easy to spot him amongst the crowd, although he spotted me 1st.


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

Hey Tim & Josh!!

Good to see you guys are enjoying the GT-R's back home, now! 
I'll miss our dogfights on the Fuji Skyline roads next time, Josh 

....Is the secret out yet about Hyrev's new GT-R? Will you have it in time for Wednesday evening at Daikoku? If so, I know a newbie at Yokosuka who'se going to want a ride - He's after a GT-R and is a _total_ petrol head!!! :smokin: 

Miguel


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Miguel, it is all about paperwork now. I am hoping so by Wed. Main thing is about the title, so I can be able to get a pass for it on base and get it registered as well.

A few of the guys (Josh, Tim, TOny and Guy) know about my intentions, kinda leaked it out prematurely as I was bursting!


----------



## legalr33 (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey Miguel, this is Jacko from California. Me, my builder Aki, and a few other Americans bumped into you at FSW in Jan. 07. I took some pics of your corolla.

Small world.

Mark, you gotta call us next time your in So. Cal. 

I just met Josh, Tim, Tony and Gy for the first time last weekend. Now I can have meets with more than just 2 skylines.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

hyrev said:


> Miguel, it is all about paperwork now. I am hoping so by Wed. Main thing is about the title, so I can be able to get a pass for it on base and get it registered as well.
> 
> A few of the guys (Josh, Tim, TOny and Guy) know about my intentions, kinda leaked it out prematurely as I was bursting!



Uhmmm leak some more...opcorn:


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

hyrev said:


> Mark, remeber Josh as well? He had the silver R33 GT-R then, now he has a BB R34. He always wanted your double carbon fiber blade spoiler. BTW, I also ran into Big-E @ the GT-R Mag meet at FSW. Pretty easy to spot him amongst the crowd, although he spotted me 1st.


Yeah, I remember Josh. BB R34 huh? Must be nice. 

New GTR huh? What happened to the LM?

Need to holla @ E. Been a min. 

Were you in the States recently?


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Me, have not been there in about 1 1/2 years now. Last time I was there I was in LA and San Francisco. Don't know when I will be there again, perhaps around Nov 2008.


----------

